# He is not talking.....It's been 4 week!



## kjluv (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, it's been four weeks since my husband has spoken to me. He mad at me for getting upset with him for yelling at me! He literally walk off from me in church (leaving me), good thing we drove separate cars. It almost as if I don't have any right to get upset or disagree with him. Usually I am the peace maker, but I was so hurt that he left me, IN CHURCH, that I refuse to make piece. Now, I am starting to think that he just doesn't care and wants me to leave.


----------



## Sat16 (Aug 30, 2011)

I see that no one has responded to your thread, just like no one has responded to mine. I know what it's like to want someone else's opinion\advice so here it goes....

You said the he was mad at you for being upset with him, but it sounds like you were upset with him AT church. My assumption is that you brought up the subject at the wrong place and time and he didn't want to discuss it then. I believe things may have gotten a little bit loud as to where others may have heard and he was embarrassed. He probably told you he didn't want to discuss it then and when you pressed on, instead of creating an even bigger scene he just left. He knew that you had a means of transportation so it wasn't like he left you stranded. 

It sounds like this is an isolated situation. If you are not fighting at other times. I would try listening to some positive thinking you can download some Robert Anthony perhaps to get your mind right and after a few days when you feel like YOU have your direction make him a nice dinner and tell him you love him and don't want to fight and be done. don't discuss the situation just BE DONE with it and start over : ) I hope you can take the time to look over my situation and GOOD LUCK to you!!


----------



## unbroken (Jul 8, 2011)

I think that you DO have a right to your feelings, good and bad. That he would use not speaking to you for FOUR weeks is a sign of someone trying to control / manipulate your emotions! To me, this is very serious because you will spend your life trying to please him & not get him to be angry at you.

He's not trying to help you or teach you a lesson, he's trying to emotionally blackmail you into doing things only one way - his.

He needs counseling or maybe you should try counseling so you can sort out if you want to deal with this forever.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Kj,

The best thing to o is not respond to his emotional blackmail. This will be hard, but you have to act like it doesn't bother you. Go about your day, and be happy. Even talk to him like your happy. You need to learn to not let his emotions affect yours. He needs to learn that his emotionally childish behavior has no power over you.

Plus, if he brings up the argument, expecting an apology, tell him you have nothing to apologize about. Your feelings are your feelings, and they are not wrong. You feel what you feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

